# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Macropodus ocellatus

## sinningia

This is my own F1... The parents are from Beijing. very cold hardy and beautiful.

----------


## hwchoy

nice flare!

----------


## fishoman

Beautiful Macropodus!

----------


## lazyMF

Simply awesome! any chance of getting it in Singapore?

----------


## Jitticus

These are cold water fishes. It might not be very happy unless you keep it in a cool place.

----------


## MrTree

> These are cold water fishes. It might not be very happy unless you keep it in a cool place.


they would live very well in 30 c.

----------


## Jitticus

Hi zhou hang (is that how your name is spelt?) . I was told that M.ocellatus wouldn't do well in warmer waters because they come from cooler parts of china. 
Since you're from China and have been keeping fish for a long time, I'll take your word over my sources. 

Can they thrive in waters such as those in Malaysia? Would you bring some the next time you visit KL?  :Smile:

----------


## sinningia

I think this fish will do well if the water is not over 35 c.

----------


## coldwater

My DEAR DEAR friend  :Grin: ,

I am a very ill person... for this fish! I lost a lot of nice 3 cm offspring from a less colourful form than yours last year, and this summer lost the initial pair due to a "nice" nematode- Camallanus. Very bad luck with them, and I looked for them from 15 years ago.
Your fish are splendid! And Beijing location- just as cold as we get in winter here in Romania! Is there a possibility to get some of them, please? If it's any, I badly want to use it!!

Thank you in advance!

----------


## joanna wright

hi. im in the uk, and have been looking for these fish for years. i would be very intrested in purching a pair or two, if im able. once the wethers better to send them in. ive looked evreywhere there have been a ghost of a whisper of some fr sale, but i never find them. i would be very gratfull if you could. thankyou very much, jo.

----------


## Emokidz

Very beautiful!

----------

